# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF Box New Repair Pack

## mohamed73

Hi
New Repair Pack Created By Babak Nuri:  *HTC:* *Desire X Dual Sim T329w With MID PM661000 Now Supported Hboot "1.12.000.2 and 1.15.000.2Repair Recovery/Kernel/CID/Wlan"
One XL evita_utl Arabic Product With MID PJ835000 Now Supported Hboot "2.10.0000 Repair Recovery/Kernel/CID/Wlan"* *Vigor/Rezound With MID PH9810000 Now Supported Both Hboot GB/ICS 2.11.0000 2.27.0000 Repair Recovery/Kernel/CID/Wlan*  *Nokia:* *RM-980 V1 Nokia X Now Supported By RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked Phone* *RM-980 V2 Nokia X Now Supported By RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked Phone* *Rm1030 V1 Nokia Xl Now Supported By RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked Phone(This is Beta)*  *Samsung :* *GT-I9200 Galaxy Mega Now Supported latest 4.4.2 Version
GT-P3100 Galaxy Tab2 Now Supported 16GB eMMC*  
Download Link From Here:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Remove space from link

----------

